# Half marathon in 3weeks!!



## aymes (Nov 7, 2010)

So, once again I'm running the Norwich half marathon in three weeks time. 

Training was going well until about three weeks ago when I injured my calf, so couldn't run for a while. Went out again for the first time yesterday, just did 5k to ease myself back in....it seems my few weeks off have added an extra minute to each mile....eeek! Leg still doesn't feel 100% but it's usable if it's strapped up!

So, any tips from my fellow runners for how to make up for lost training time? Or do I just have to accept that I'm not going to get a good time?


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Aymes,

I am not sure about times etc, but to ease in with 5k is inspiring to me - thats my max so far! I too have to be careful with the calves for tennis - and since running have been given some calf raise exercises - it seems to be working so far. Not sure how you will make up for lost time, but my advice would be take it easier to avoid further injury before the race. Good Luck Aymes. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck Aymes, I haven't run for an age but I wouldn't push it for fear of making damaged body parts worse or not finishing!
Enjoy the run and hope you surprise yourself!

Rossi.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Aymes i cant advise just wanted to wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 9, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hi Aymes i cant advise just wanted to wish you the best of luck.




Good luck Aymes


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Aymes
I reckon you'll have to accept a slower time than you were aiming for before your injury. Best to build up gradually and have the usual time off before the race. Any chance of speaking with a sports physio for proper advice?


----------



## aymes (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks all, it's now two weeks away...eeek! I've not managed to make up much time and now need to started reducing the distances in preparation so think I'll just have to accept that I'll be plodding round slowly...oh well, I still get a medal! One of my friends who was due to be running with me has just injured his knee,with such a short time to go I doubt he'll make the race,so even though my time will be disappointing I guess I'm the lucky one!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 13, 2010)

Aymes, just a thought - my hubby is a runner now and does a regular 12 mile or so, but he is injured at the moment and reluctantly has had to cut down his running. however he has been advised by PT to continue other cardio such as rowing, cross trainer etc.

Also when I hurt my calf I was told to roll it on a blue foam roller which is quite hard and believe me it hurts like hell when rolling it but it really does work. You could probably use a hard football or something that can do a hard massage on calf.

I must admit though I think another couple of days rest may put you in better stead than running every day up to the race.

I am only a new runner though, maybe Northy could help advise you as I know he is getting over an injury at the moment.

Whatever your time Aymes you are a star for running it!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 27, 2010)

Aymes - guess you've seen the news that it's postponed until sometime in the New Year?


----------



## aymes (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh yes, was keeping a very close eye on it yesterday until they cancelled it. Disappointed but it's definitely the right decision, I'm pretty much in the city centre and the roads are bad so dread to think what it's like round the showground, it's snowing again now too!

It does at least give me a chance to try and get my fitness back fully, and motivate me to keep training through winter!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

aymes said:


> Oh yes, was keeping a very close eye on it yesterday until they cancelled it. Disappointed but it's definitely the right decision, I'm pretty much in the city centre and the roads are bad so dread to think what it's like round the showground, it's snowing again now too!
> 
> It does at least give me a chance to try and get my fitness back fully, and motivate me to keep training through winter!



Hope you are fit and ready for the rearranged half marathon on Sunday aymes!  Good luck!


----------



## aymes (Mar 11, 2011)

Sadly not, I've decided to pull out. Keep having issues with my knees when running, normally I'd just carry on anyway but I'm training for the Three Peaks and would hate to jeopardise that for the sake of a half marathon when I've done the race before. Disappointed but I think it's the sensible thing.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> Sadly not, I've decided to pull out. Keep having issues with my knees when running, normally I'd just carry on anyway but I'm training for the Three Peaks and would hate to jeopardise that for the sake of a half marathon when I've done the race before. Disappointed but I think it's the sensible thing.



Ah, sorry to hear that aymes, but totally understand. I had to pull out of the Great South Run last year because of injuries.


----------

